# Wind Noise from Front Door/B-Pillar



## stoenjes (Jan 10, 2015)

Tried to solve, but failed after five service visits.
See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/385-...or/186082-2016-lt-driver-side-wind-noise.html

Advise to someone thinking of buying a new Cruze: Test drive the car you plan on buying. If there is wind noise, then don't buy it. The salesperson will say the noise is normal or that the service department will fix it - ignore him/her.

My favorite quote from a service tech who tried adjusting a door to fix the wind noise: "This is what happens when robots build cars."


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Worth noting, my hatch with RS is significantly louder than my sedan without RS in the cabin.


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

To the OP:

My advice to you (with respect) is not to adjust the doors on your vehicle if you have no experience in that area. Doors on a vehicle have 8 positions of adjustability and if you loosen the wrong bolts you can end up with quite a headache trying to get your door to line up again. 

If you have wind noise coming from the upper frame of the door sometimes bending the upper door works well. 

I guess the main thing for now is determining where exactly the wind noise is coming from. Something you can try is slam a dollar bill (or a piece of paper) in the door around the seals and try to pull the bill out. If it pulls out quite easily the door may need to be bent in a bit, if it has a fair bit of resistance then the door may not need adjustment. I'll also post some other suggestions when I've got a few more minutes later (coffee break just ended). 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

My driver's side wind noise is seemingly coming from the top of the driver's window. Almost like it isn't making the tightest seal when its all the way rolled up. It doesn't really create a whistle noise or anything, but along with highway wind noise it also it seems to let more road noise in the cabin, especially when being passed by another vehicle. 

I wonder if that felt material around the top of the window where it closes when its all the way rolled up is causing my wind noise?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> My driver's side wind noise is seemingly coming from the top of the driver's window. Almost like it isn't making the tightest seal when its all the way rolled up. It doesn't really create a whistle noise or anything, but along with highway wind noise it also it seems to let more road noise in the cabin, especially when being passed by another vehicle.
> 
> I wonder if that felt material around the top of the window where it closes when its all the way rolled up is causing my wind noise?



No answers for you on that one but..................Where in the heck have you been hiding out?
Starting to wonder if you became a BMW guy or something (snooty, get it?).

Good to see you on the forum!

Rob


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Dealer says they adjusted the door. No change in the noise. I sat in the passenger's seat as the service advisor drove the car. The right side doors were quiet & I could hear the wind ruffle from the left side even as I sat on the right. Service advisor doesn't have an answer. Hopes that GM Tech dept will answer his call & maybe to get back to him next week (he's out the remainder of this week).

I may try some left-over urethane foam weatherstripping I have on the shelf.

There must exist some sort of test instrument with a pinpoint microphone, but dealer doesn't have one. Says they tried an 'air blow test' but got no helpful result.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> No answers for you on that one but..................Where in the heck have you been hiding out?
> Starting to wonder if you became a BMW guy or something (snooty, get it?).
> 
> Good to see you on the forum!
> ...


Haha! Thanks man! I'll admit I haven't been too present as of late on the forum just due to me not being happy with the way my Cruze has been problematic ever since its purchase. It also hasn't helped that the Chevy dealerships I've gone to either never fully fix my issues or seemingly always cause new problems with my car when it's in their possession. 

I certainly love this forum family but I wish I could say the same thing about my Cruze and I really can't. I certainly do everything I can to keep it running and looking nice but I'm not a GM service department and there's only so much I can do. To have only 21,000 miles on the odometer, my Cruze has seen the inside of a service bay way too many times. Things like this unfortunately slowly kill your enthusiasm and that has been the case with me thus far. 

I'm still here though and love seeing everyone still helping each other out and being the most awesome forum family out there. If when I get rid of the Cruze, I hope to remain a part of this forum family because its certainly one of a kind!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I may try some left-over urethane foam weatherstripping I have on the shelf.


When I return to work on Tuesday, I'll post a link for a seal made to go between the two doors. It was on DHGate's website, but I do not know what to call it to bring it up right now. I have it bookmarked on work's computer. I am not sure if it is specific to either Gen though.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I wasted so much time looking for this on DHgate and then AliExpress and then found it on eBay - sheesh!

Door Molding


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks! I hope they come up with one for Gen 2 soon. Lots of other weatherstrips there come up on searching '2017 Cruze weatherstrip', yet to see one that's custom/oem type and said to solve a noise issue, the way this one is. Thanks for the search hints.

I think the noise may be coming from the back door.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Over two years later... I've just tolerated it for all this time. Don't drive every day, and I drive on the highway even less, so it doesn't annoy me every day.

It does annoy me when I drive more than a few miles at freeway speeds. Frustrated, I put my finger up by the upper rear corner of the driver door glass, right next to my left ear, and found the noise was quenched to a significant degree. Not sure what I'm going to do with that info. Maybe, tape a piece of foam up there? Hope I can figure out something that doesn't look awful. Looking at it, can't see anything obviously wrong as it is.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

What I was trying to say in the previous message:

The noise is coming from the upper rear corner of the driver's side glass. Looks like some weatherstripping may not meet properly or be properly joined there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Get some painters tape and tape off the seams on the passenger doors and the rear drivers. Take it for a spin and if it is still there, start to tape off additional seams. You may need help with this or you'll need to climb out the window, but this will pinpoint the spot(s). Take it to a body shop and have them adjust it. If you still have any B2B left, it is covered.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I think all it needs is a bit of string stuffed up in the corner where the window closes in its track. Kicking myself for not trying it yesterday when I took a lil' road trip. The roar is very annoying. Just like the window is cracked open a mm or two.

Did have it to the dealer a few years back. The service advisor rode along & acknowledged hearing it, but he thought it was coming from the back door. All they did to service was make the back door a little crooked (if you look really carefully). That didn't affect the noise at all.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Cut a swatch of polyethylene plastic, stuffed it in the upper rear corner of the driver's door window track, closed the window on it. Much improved. Just a slightly misapplied weatherstrip on the window. Why I didn't figure this out sooner, I don't know.


----------

